
Ask HN: Is the UI/UX in sci-fi usable? - li4ick
Primarily asking UI&#x2F;UX specialists. All those gestures and spoken words like in The Expanse seem quite tedious.
======
AlexDragusin
They would be usable if the world's entire data (websites etc) would be stored
as data (without any visual information) in classified databases and the
interface would query the said databases. Then you would be working with
streams of data and the UI would work as a set of filters, manipulated by the
user in accordance with the desired outcome.

This would work similar to the UI in Oblivion and the interface to do the
above would somewhat resemble it.

------
meerita
Most of the UI/UX you see on movies are made just to appeal to your eyes. I've
used the same models of some movies and they were increidble useless. They are
made just for seconds of filmming not for daily use. They don't scale at all.

------
trumbitta2
What's not usable (besides some accessibility concerns) in "Computer, get me
this", "Computer, do that"?

------
acesubido
I've always found the Sentry Gun UI in Aliens (1984) to be one of the more
realistically usable ones.

------
layla565
They're mostly appealing, yes. The question of usability should be changed to
"Is it researchable?".

